# Say Hello to Olaf & Sven~



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Their names are so unique, I know. 
You wish you thought of the idea. (;<


For those of you that saw my first introduction thread in the "Say Hello" forum, you would know that I currently own 2 rats.

Meet Olaf & Sven!









This is Olaf...









He is my male Siamese w/ pink eyes.

And this is Sven...









He is my male Agouti & White w/ black eyes.
And I believe he is capped w/ a blaze. What are your thoughts on his markings?
I think he might have the berkshire gene in him as well.

I love my boys so much!
Olaf & Sven were from the same litter and they were born on July 5, 2014.
They have never nipped me, they are as friendly as can be and are currently being housed in the top level of my double Critter Nation cage.

I am very excited to introduce my boys to this forum, I hope you like them as much as I do. ♥ 

Anyways...

~ Pix, _over and out_!​


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're so cute! I love the names


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you Mrs.Brisby~ ♥


----------



## Nina_tsunami (Nov 4, 2014)

Sometimes names just fit! Also, both boys are adorable !


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Hehe, definitely! Thank you. (o:


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're adorable.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

adorable rats and I love their names. Very fitting


----------



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you! :')


----------

